# x-trail '03 and '05



## masBRE (Dec 14, 2004)

guys, i need help here... can you tell me what's the big difference about x-trail year 2003 and 2005... 'cos i only notice the difference of their interior??


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Other than te obvious inside changes, mechanically, it's the same

Outside changes:

*Grill
*Front Bumper Cover
*Rear Bumper Cover

& That's it, there are some changes for different markets (Canada) but generally those are teh changes.

By the way these changes are between 2003 & 2004 models, I guess you have seing my Xty, it's 2004


----------



## masBRE (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks 4 da info...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Adding to what Manuel said the 04 X-Trail exterior changes include:

Front Bumper
Rear Bumper
Front Grille
Tailamps
Sidemarkers

Canadian X-Trails are different from other 04 models by:

Clear reflectors in headlamps
Reflectors on bumpers
Wheel designs


----------

